

The Pomegranate Architect - Hooke
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/01/29/the-pomegranate-architect/

======
stbullard
If anyone is as confused by the title as I was: googling "Bradbury
Pomegranate" pulled up an interview[1] in which he explains the metaphor in
the context of his writing:

Weller: “Do you ever marvel at how much you’ve created?” (Bradbury has
published close to 600 short stories, over 30 books and numerous poems,
essays, and plays.)

Bradbury: “The simple fact is this: I’m a pomegranate. I’m a very big
pomegranate that exploded and my seeds are all over the place. So there are
10,000 seeds of me all over the place. I am glad that I exploded and that I
took root to become a pomegranate.”

[1]
[http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/culture/2010/07/237931...](http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/culture/2010/07/237931/ray-
bradbury-pomegranate-beams-soho)

------
nosuchthing
It's too bad the library with the star lit reading room night sky light would
never be possible inside a major city what with all the light pollution.

